# Flower taken with G1X



## Bennymiata (Jun 4, 2012)

I was mucking around with my wife's new G1X and wanted to try using it in full manual, including manual focus, to take some studio type shots.
Here's one of the photos.
Hope you like it.


----------



## blaydese (Jun 30, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## DanielW (Jun 30, 2012)

I like it too.
Keep it up!


----------



## angaras (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------

